# My High School's Haunted Homecoming!



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm sure we've all heard stories about schools having to stop their Halloween festivities due to "concerned parents" (AKA whiny, uptight killjoys), so I thought I'd show that not all schools are like that - my high school's having it's annual Homecoming a week before Halloween, so the theme is "Haunted"! I'm so excited to be helping them out by designing and donating several decorations to the event, on top of having a private party a week before for my friends at my house.  Don't know if I can post pictures, but I'm SO looking forward to this! Wish me luck1 :jol:


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Ya , post pictures if you can.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

HalloweeNut said:


> I'm sure we've all heard stories about schools having to stop their Halloween festivities due to "concerned parents" (AKA whiny, uptight killjoys), so I thought I'd show that not all schools are like that - my high school's having it's annual Homecoming a week before Halloween, so the theme is "Haunted"! I'm so excited to be helping them out by designing and donating several decorations to the event, on top of having a private party a week before for my friends at my house.  Don't know if I can post pictures, but I'm SO looking forward to this! Wish me luck1 :jol:


pics???


----------

